# Richmond Saturday April 30 Doswell, Va Exoticon



## Tarantuland

Tarantuland will be vending at this on saturday.  If anyone is going hit me up or come say hi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## irobini

Omg I'm moving to Richmond in a month! Too bad I can't get down there before my move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuland

irobini said:


> Omg I'm moving to Richmond in a month! Too bad I can't get down there before my move


There’s one that happens in Richmond in July we’ll be at…also one in manassas in june


----------

